# Hay prices



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Here in Saskatchewan Canada we had bit of a dry year pastures weren't good and finding hay was a bit of an issue but all the farmers I know found anough hay so I guess it turned out okay anyways since farmers were short of hay people with bales for sale took advantage of the farmers and ranchers and were charging up to 80$ a bale for good hay of course but I am kinda up set because farmers were having trouble and they took advantage of them. Farmers are what feed this country there what feed this whole world and for people to take advantage of the people that put food on our table is wrong. Idk that's just what I thought


----------



## saskcattle (Mar 17, 2014)

$80 bucks a bale is nothing prices been there for years it's the guys wanting $150 or $200 a bale that bothers me. It all worked out in the end cause I think there ended up being more hay around than first thought so prices have gone down again


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah I heard some guys say that but I didn't want to seem like I was exaggerator glad it all worked out though


----------

